# Think I Found it!



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got a ton of Ideas to make money and a good set of skills to accomplish those ends too... Not to mention real world Knowledge and good old fashion common sense... As well as Admirable traits...

So Why in the World am I not making Any! 

Well perhaps a pittance.

I can give you a good few of the reasons.

Mainly the Local Economy.
Which leads to two, No extra to Invest in tools to get ahead.

Those are the Biggies.

Follow that up with a change in Hiring practices.
A lack of Formal Education.
A waiting line for even the worst job.

My Family and GF want me to go to collage.
Just not my thing, I did attempt to enroll.
But seems to me I'm paying for it.
All through the process it seemed like I should look at it like a privilege?
School always seemed like a Indoctrination and collage smells no different.
My Brother went back and got a degree and well hes completely different.
Had a cousin that only went a few semesters and well his personality changed too.

Not saying I could not do it or that I could use a few classes.
English would be one. 
I'm not only smart but Intelligent also. 
I just don't like the way it plays out.
Nor the requirement for classes I do not want to take nor pay for.

But Back to the title of the post " I think I found it"

I have access to a good bit of software, as well as the Internet.
Last few weeks I've been learning it.
Watching tutorials and getting familiar with things.
This is all about Art,Design,Animation, and so many other similar things.

When I first got a computer, Many moons ago.
That was the Intent and reason.
I also wanted to learn a bit of programing.
Life as it so often does gets in the way.
Nothing stopping me now though.

Heres a couple Quick animations I did.
Again just playing around,but pretty proud I've got that far and leaned much in the process. 
The Black and white is the first.
then I went back in and changed a few things, like adding additional frames and changing the audio. 

their pretty short and very little size to them so they should load fast.
I started to maybe use on the website and ended up employing a few other programs. Many free.

[ame]http://youtu.be/Nq0SWfi5fX0[/ame]

http://youtu.be/w_vAuY80d-A


----------

